# Moniteur inconnu



## renavd (1 Novembre 2004)

Bonsoir
Est-ce que ça vous dit quelque chose :
lorsque j'allume mon moniteur Acer VGA avant de mettre en route mon G3 BB, il apparaît dans OS X comme "moniteur de type inconnu"; si je l'allume après que la diode du clavier s'est éclairée, il est reconnu comme "moniteur VGA". En outre, il me semble bien que selon le moment exact où j'appuie sur le bouton, il se mettra en 800x600 ou en 1024x768.
Auriez-vous une astuce pour en finir avec cette bidouille peu orthodoxe?
Cordialement
Renavd


----------



## nouni (19 Juillet 2008)

+1 même problème en gros


----------

